# Level Anforderungen für D3



## MondGruppe (16. August 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben, bin eher ungewohnt und ungeübt im Schreiben von Threads 

Also ich habe D3 durch einen Jahrespass erhalten und spielen ab und zu D3 nun, wenn WoW mir zu fad oder zu langwierig erscheint. Da ich nun auch kein d3 freak bin und alles so durchgelesen oder erarbeitet bin, frag ich mich ob es in etwa abstufungen gibt, im welchem LvL man in welchem Akt und Schwierigkeit rumh#ngt.


mein DH ist grad mal lvl 37 und hängt noch immer Akt1 und Alptraum rum und muss doch recht oft mich wiederbeleben lassen, da Champions und größere grps und oft auch lila Bosse mich fertig machen. Natürlich liegt das primäre an meiner Unkenntnis der Klasse aber ist es soweit ok mit 37 da noch rum zu hängen? ...

So also allgemeuin meine Frage 

mit welchen Lvl sollte Akt4 Normal, Aktv4 Alptraum und so machbar sein? ... 


und lohtn es sich auch im unteren level das Auktionshaus (für cash) zu benutzen?


----------



## Tikume (16. August 2012)

Ich hab das Spiel jetzt nur bis Hölle gezockt aber eigentlich kannst Du zumindest bis dahin einfach durchrutschen und musst nicht extra irgendwo bleiben um zu leveln.
Bei Problemen ev. mal in Aktionshaus schauen.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. August 2012)

Wenn du ganz normal spielst und alle Gegenden erkundest bist du im richtigen Level.
Ansich ist das Spiel nich so wirklich schwer bis du zum Infernomodus kommst.
Geld auszugeben um deinen Char zu leveln lohnt null.

Ich hab mit nem Witchdoc angefangen und ihn ohne große Schwierigkeiten durch Hölle bekommen.


----------



## myadictivo (17. August 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4902840466?page=1

ist zwar ein hc guide, aber da steht auch so ungefähr mit welchem level man sich wo bewegen sollte. stirbst du zu oft, hast halt auch wahrscheinlich die falschen stats (zu wenig life und oder dps)
komplett selffound zu spielen ist eine großer herausforderung. AH lohnt sich definitiv, sowohl zum erwerb besseren equips als auch um gold zu verdienen mit krempel den man entweder nicht mehr braucht oder der eben für ne andere klasse ist.


----------



## Theopa (17. August 2012)

MondGruppe schrieb:


> So also allgemeuin meine Frage
> 
> mit welchen Lvl sollte Akt4 Normal, Aktv4 Alptraum und so machbar sein? ...



Als Melee hat man auch Selffound Normal mit 30 durch und langweilt sich noch dabei, Alptraum ist dann etwa mit 50 beendet. Als Ranged hat man es etwas schwieriger, man kann also durchaus mal 2-3 lvl mehr brauchen. 

Im Prinzip ist aber alles Übungssache. Wenn du bei Alptraum schon Probleme hast, versuch sie am besten sofort in den Griff zu bekommen, denn bei Hölle fängt der Spaß dann erst an (von Inferno mal ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2012)

Im 3. Akt Albtraum stellte ich auch fest, dass mein Spiel nicht mehr so flüssig ist, wie vorher. Also hab ich mal meine Fähigkeiten durchgeschaut und ein Bisschen rumprobiert. Als ich dann ne bessere Kombo fand, war das Spiel wieder flüssig bis Mitte Hölle. Daher ist das Beste, was Du tun kannst, einfach ein Bisschen ausprobieren


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (17. August 2012)

mhm ich versteh ja wenn leute sagen inferno wäre schwer oder vlt auch noch hölle akt4 aber alptraum ist doch das selbe in grün wie auf normal :/

da kann und sollte eigentlich auch keine schwierigkeit aufkommen ^^

naja ich hab d3 nach inferno clear mit barb/dh anstauben lassen :/ 
hardcore wäre mir zu stressig 

aber grundsätzlich :

normal 1 - 30
alptraum 30 - 48/52
hell 48/52 - 60
inferno 60 - gear/skill


----------

